# Solved: Windows 8 internet connection problems



## Asurezefer

Hello, I have Windows 8 Pro installed on my laptop. It is an Alienware M17xR3

Ever since I had it installed I've had problems with internet connectivity and I've tried both wired and wireless connections. I've searched and tried everything I could to get it to work but the problems continue. My laptop either connects to a network and then have issues whenever it goes in sleep mode or doesn't connect to a connection at all.

It's extremely irritating and I want to get it fixed right away. Getting help would be very much appreciated it.


----------



## DaveA

Under the properties of the network devices, set them so that sleep/hibernation will NOT power down the device.
When powered do, then the connection can not be made until the device is restarted.


----------



## Asurezefer

Thank you for the response.

I have checked it so that it stays on. I restarted my computer and tried to connect again, but my connection still reads "Limited" 

When I try to troubleshoot, the problem that is listed is
"Wi-Fi" doesn't have a valid IP configuration


----------



## cipherprime

go to your start screen.
type cmd
right click on the icon and left click on open as administrator
now type "ipconfig /release"
now type "ipconfig /renew"
restart your computer


----------



## TerryNet

What firewall or security suite is, or ever was, on the system?

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista and 7 and maybe 8. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. [For Windows 8: <Windows Logo> + x - Command Prompt(Admin)]

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Martyr844

I had some problems when I started with windows 8 as well, except with mine it was that Microsoft had installed an updated driver that my system didn't like, if you uninstall the drivers for your wireless and wired connections under the hardware manager then restart your system it should re-install drivers on its own. I would only do one or the other to start with though in case for some reason it doesn't re-install them.


----------



## Asurezefer

I was able to get it working, thank you all!


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.  What was the solution?


----------



## Asurezefer

It was your advice about the TCP/IP stack repair option, thank you!


----------



## TulsaHank

Just purchased Lenovo Yoga with Windows 8 and IMMEDIATELY started having internet connection issues with IE, and all of the Microsoft Apps. Almost returned the laptop! Too much work, but tried a search and the TCP/IP stack repair that you recommend worked perfect. EVERYTHING is working like it should. THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome, *TulsaHank*.  Thanks for registering to tell us.


----------



## XxTammiexX

I have internet connections problem of the same description. Dont quite understand how to do what you said. 
I am finding that i cant watch things and limited access comes up alot. i have checked everything and just cant get it to work .


----------



## davehc

Best make a new thread, XxTammiexX.
This one has been marked as solved and may not get a good response


----------

